# الشرح الكامل لمدخل عمل المساحة في الطرق



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 يوليو 2007)

قبل هذا طرحت الباب الاول من هذا الشرح واليوم اطرحه كاملا


----------



## المهندس2000 (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكور...........


----------



## mtouley (2 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر مقدما وفقق الله لما تحبه وترضاه المتولي عبدالجواد


----------



## lamloum_2 (2 يوليو 2007)

حقيقى جهد رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وفى انتظار المزيد من جهودك العظيمة اخى الفاضل
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## civilworks (2 يوليو 2007)

thankyou on the fit document


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mtouley (4 يوليو 2007)

ياسيدي الفاضل كلمة شكرا مني لذا فانا ادعوا الله العلي العظيم ان يغفر ذنوبك ويرحمك برحمته وفقق لله لما تحبه وترضاه وكان الله في عونك


----------



## شريف سعيد (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يوليو 2007)

اشكر جميع الاخوه على هذا الكلام الطيب وانشاء نوصل فى الشرح التفاصيلي عن كيفية تصميم المنحنيات وكذلك حساب الكميات بالاكسل مذكرة كاملة وحساب الكميات autocat 
ولدينا مذكرة اخرى عن مدخل عمل المساحة في الكبارى
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## mah2000 (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم ويا ريت لو تبعتلنا كتاب شرح لبرنامج softdesk 8


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## القعيش (10 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## هاجس اليمن (11 يوليو 2007)

اصبح بالا نجليزي لماذا


----------



## احمد سعيد الدسوقى (12 يوليو 2007)

يا ريت لو فى نسخة اوتوكاد 2004
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر وما قصرت


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:77:


----------



## عمو تامر (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## roads (27 أغسطس 2007)

gazak allaho 7'yrn


----------



## abahre (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هالمجهود:73:


----------



## عمو تامر (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا صديق الجروب


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن تبعثلي نسخه من الكتاب وشكرا


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (28 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن تعلمني كيفية تحميل الكتاب


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (28 أغسطس 2007)

اريد اتصفح الكتاب رجاءا لانه مهم


----------



## M777 (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن عمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ونرجو المزيد وكل عام وانت بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى​*


----------



## م.المخرم (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## dole (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور منك


----------



## المهندس معروف (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا والمزيد


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود توبكون (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير مشكور على يللي قدمتو مع اننا بحاجة تعمق اكتر بالموضوع


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (17 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ووبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (18 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا""...
ووفقك لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور اخوي ويسلموووو على الملف


----------



## moamenasd (20 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سانقوتش (20 يناير 2008)

أسال الله ان يوفقك ويزيدك علما على علمك ويبارك لك


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور ونرجو لك التوفيق في كتب اخرى.


----------



## اعجال (1 مايو 2008)

وبارك الله فيك وان شاء الله ديماً الى الامام وربنا يفتح عليك كمان وكمان ياهندسة


----------



## حسن عشرة (1 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور خيو


----------



## nabil2005 (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
و الله ما قصرت يا صديقي العزيز
بقي أن نوضح أنه في بعض الأحيان يتكفل مهندس المساحة بتوقيع المسار و المناسيب الخاصة بالقطاعات العرضية، بينما يقوم مهندس الموقع بمراقبة الطبقات عبر جهاز الميزان العادي، و هذه إشارة للإخوة مهندسي الطرق بضرورة الإلمام بطرق عمل الأجهزة المساحية لإصلاح المناسيب التي قد تتضرر بمفعول الآلات أو سهو من الفريق العامل بالموقع.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 مايو 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوة واتمني ان اقدم الجديد المفيد


----------



## khairy502005 (5 مايو 2008)

الاخ / دفع اللة

جزاك اللة خيرا. اننى اتيت متاخرا ارجوا رفع الرابط مرة اخرى ولك الشكر


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار توفيق حسان (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب اخي


----------



## بلال حاج علي (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء العاملين في هذا الموقع المميز وارجو من جميع الزملاء المشاركة وتزويدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن المساحة الطرقية واكن لهم من الشاكرين لو افادونا ببعض البرامج الهندسية الخاصة بالمساحة


----------



## rabah2006 (3 يونيو 2008)

merci pour cette information


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع علي المرور


----------



## الهندسي 80 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل ( دفع الله حمدان ) لإستفادتي الكبيرة من هذا الكتاب الرائع ،ومزيدا من العطاء إن شاء الله . 
على فكرة لماذا لم تردعلى العرض الذي قدم إليك ؟ 
وأسف على الإزعاج


----------



## زهراء قاسم (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*'طرق عمل الاقواس الهندسيه فى الطرق*

صباح الخير..................


ممكن اعرف كيفية عمل الاقواس او المنحنيات الهندسيه فى الطرق وكيفية تحديد نقطتين اللازمه لهذه المنحنيات والمتطلبات الهندسيه الاخرى.​


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الزعترانى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## علياء على حمدى (19 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2009)

الهندسي 80 قال:


> أشكرك أستاذي الفاضل ( دفع الله حمدان ) لإستفادتي الكبيرة من هذا الكتاب الرائع ،ومزيدا من العطاء إن شاء الله .
> على فكرة لماذا لم تردعلى العرض الذي قدم إليك ؟
> وأسف على الإزعاج


 اخي الهندسي 80 
شكرا علي الاهتمام ومافي ازعاج بين الزملاء 
وانا تحت امرك اخذ اميلي من ملفي بالمنتدي واتصل بي علي ال******


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 يناير 2009)

زهراء قاسم قال:


> صباح الخير..................​
> 
> 
> 
> ممكن اعرف كيفية عمل الاقواس او المنحنيات الهندسيه فى الطرق وكيفية تحديد نقطتين اللازمه لهذه المنحنيات والمتطلبات الهندسيه الاخرى.​


زهراء قاسم 
سوف اطرح في الايام القادمة انشاء الله موضوع منفصل عن 
المنحنيات الافقية والراسية الفائدة منهاوانواعها ومعادلاتها وكيفية توقيعها


----------



## ابوهشوم (19 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور
لكن عذرا اسمح لي بهذه الملاحظه
ذكرت مشكورا ان اقصى سماكه لطبقات الطمم هي 20 سم او25 هذا صحيح
لكن هناك طبقه الردم الصخري يمكن ان تصل الى 80 سم 
:28:
للفائده وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يناير 2009)

ابوهشوم قال:


> مشكووووور
> لكن عذرا اسمح لي بهذه الملاحظه
> ذكرت مشكورا ان اقصى سماكه لطبقات الطمم هي 20 سم او25 هذا صحيح
> لكن هناك طبقه الردم الصخري يمكن ان تصل الى 80 سم
> ...


شكر اخ ابوهشوم علي المعلومة القيمة 
والموضوع مفتوح للجميع الاخوة


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز و كل الشكر و جعل الله ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رضا الغندور (23 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور.....وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*


----------



## juan (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بك :7:


----------



## ابوهشوم (24 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## hussamcad (28 يناير 2009)

مشكور ورحمه الله والديك


----------



## ama_ama2 (28 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ولكن لو تكرمتم باضافة الأعمال المساحية في الجسور والأنفاق وهي مواضيع مهمة جداً


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

ama_ama2 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ولكن لو تكرمتم باضافة الأعمال المساحية في الجسور والأنفاق وهي مواضيع مهمة جداً


شكرا جزيل 
وان شاء الله عن قريب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_

من المؤسف ان تبحث عن الوفاء في عصر الخيانة... وان تبحث عن الحب في قلوب جبانة​قل ماشئت في مسبتي فسكوتي عن اللئيم جواب...لست عديم الجواب ولكن ما من أسد يجيب الكلاب​


----------



## م/ ياسر الحربي (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (29 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور ي عزيزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## محمود الكوافي (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## mohamed el safty (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين علي عقل (4 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله وادامك ذخرا للعلم ومنفعة طالبي العلم وانا معجب بمداخلاتك الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## حسين علي عقل (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك اله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## moustafa_prof (18 فبراير 2013)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد الله شاهين (23 يونيو 2013)

يسلمو اديك يا اخي وسوف اتعلم بكل جديد من منتداكم فجزاكم الله خيرا..
قمت بالبحث كثيرا لاجد منتدى كمنتداكم بشروحات 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سومي ماكارثي (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس انا مش مساح بس معلومات قيمة جدا جدا لاي شخص يعمل في مجال الطرق


----------



## elhameem yagoub (25 يونيو 2013)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ربنا يجعل كل هذه الاجتهادات والمعلومات فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

